# ازالة لكبريت



## مرتضى الموسوي (17 أبريل 2011)

احبتي الكرام 
ممكن اعرف طرق ازالة الكبريت من مياه الابار ( فقط الكبريت ) 

ولكم مني كل الود


----------



## abue tycer (18 أبريل 2011)

*1- **اذا كان التركيز **0.6 mg /l ** او اكثر والحامضية ** Ph = 6 -8**تتم المعالجة بالكلورة باستخدام هايبوكلورات وبهل يتحول كبريتيد الهيدروجين الى مواد ذائبة لاتترسب وعديم الرائحة.*​*2- **اذا كان التركيز اقل من * *6 mg /L **يتم المعالجة بوحدة الفلترة ( **Manganes green sand filter**) حيث يتم تحويل كبريتيد الهيدروجين بالاكسدة الى جسيمات كبريت يتم ترسيبها وعزلها من الماء . *​*3- **طريقة الفصل باستخدام الكاربون الفعال والطريقة تستخدم لازالة كميات الكبريتيد ذات التراكيز القليللة جدا واقل من **0.3 mg /L ** .*​مع اجمل تحياتي


----------



## ramysam6 (21 أبريل 2011)

مشور على هذا الرد


----------



## mohalrubaie (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور ابو تيسير على هذا التوضيح


----------



## aaamaaa (5 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

معلومات مفيدة من الاخ ابو تيسير بالتوفيق


----------

